# A couple'a herps



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Here's a few herps I've found over the past weeks...

(_Carlia Foliorum)_






Small-eyed snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_)



Not sure about these. Was thinking _Emydura macquarii _perhaps?







_Chelodina longicollis_?


----------



## Lace_monitor (Feb 28, 2021)

Turtles are both correct


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Lace_monitor said:


> Turtles are both correct


Awesome. Thanks Lace_monitor.


----------



## Kachua (Jun 14, 2021)

The longicollis looks like a NSW (or Sth QLD) coastal form.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Kachua said:


> The longicollis looks like a NSW (or Sth QLD) coastal form.


Yeah mate I am in South east QLD (the best place to be). And I'm just outside of Brissy.


----------

